# 01/19/06 carping pic.....and an old one



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well on thursday, Dave, Jake and I hit the river for 3 hrs. Water was very high and fast.
The bite was very slow and i only managd this single carp.....all that snow was gone before we left that day.










This 2nd & 3rd picture is one of my biggest Buffalo carp ,caught this past August...yea Jake just now getting around to sending it to me....lol..




















Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Not a bad buffalo.You get that in the OH river?I need to get on
some buffalo this year!I think Hoover would be a good place to 
start...LOL! YEAH RIGHT! whats the odds of finding one of those
giants there? LOL


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Ohio river, but just like the bigger Common carp, got to weed through the more numerous smaller ones to get the bigger ones. Sad thing is ive seen some big dark black/grey beasts jumping out at 200+ yrds below that dam at day break all the time, specially in heavier flows.
Yea Hoover is known for big Buffs, but no ones put a pattern together on that lake for Buffs....and dont know if anyone ever will. If a handful have been pulled out by accident what could it be like for someone truely targetting them. I bet one hard season on that water could turn up some suprisingly bigger Buffs than we think.

Im so used to catching the smaller Buffs and agjusting my rigs for them...im not 100% sure on a strong game plan for targeting the bigger ones. 
The Scioto river is where i catch my biggest numbers of buffs...up to 17 lbs so far.

Scott


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to admit that I had no idea that those are buffalo carp. I have seen HUGE fish rolling in the Ohio while striper fishing. I always just assumed that they were carp, but could not explain why they were so much darker than normal carp.

Now, I know where some MONSTERS livehow do I catch them? Im a corn and Wheatie Ball specialist, do I need to try some different bait specifically for buffalo?



Scott, 

Which would you suggest for a Shimano Baitrunner 4500?

G-Power 14LB or 17LB? I had planned to go with 15LB, but I guess that is not an option. Are carp line shy? Im thinking of going with yellow, and since I will have a 20+ leader, I dont think that it will be a problem.

Also,

I have never ordered from this company, but they have the G-Power for 25% off

http://www.fish307.com/fish/gama11.htm


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

There are a good amount of Buffs below Greenlawn dam. Bring a couple guys with yah or some protection.....only problem I've had down there was kids throwing rocks off the bridge. Itsa shady place though.... My gf and I have fished way past dark in the summer with a few other people that came and left....they must think if I'm crazy enough to be down there in that place well after dark...they might not wanna mess with me 

Usually I see the buffs on the west side of the river down there up near the riffles....most looked to be in the 10lb. range.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and remember when i told ya i had a spot for some monster Buffs on the Scioto , where they work the surface really hard?
Well the more i think about it , i believe them to be big mouth buffalo..not smallmouth, i dont think that smallmouth Buffs are surface feeders like the big mouths..can anyone tell me if this is true of not???

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Roost, I know guys catch the big buufs on typical common carp baits, sweetcorn, maise, boilies, micro boilies, ect. I dont have any experience in catch big buffs, heck im luck to have landed the ones i have so far..lol.

Anyway, YES that link is an OK place to buy G-power from, ive ordered from them in the past..and i did see the 25% off sale.
I dont think the carp here care about line dia. or color...they are not like their cousins over seas and 99% have never ever seen a hook. Ive caught them using 4" shad and 4/0-6/0 Kahle hooks before on the Ohio river in late fall.
If your worried about rocks and other structures, go with 17 lb main lines...as you said, if your using a shockleader anyway, all the fish is touching is the section of leader(hooklink) anyway.

BB, i have fished Greenlawn before for WhiteBass...i will not fish it again..nor recommend anyone too, specially after dark..lol. 

Scott


----------

